# Welcher Fisch war das???



## zanderzone (28. August 2009)

Hi zusammen!!

Kuriose Geschichte heute Abend.. Vllt. könnt Ihr mir ja helfen.. ich habe nämlich keine Ahung, was das für ein Fisch gewesen sein könnte..
War heute mit nem Kumpel im unserem Fluss der Vechte auf Zander am angeln.. Plötzlich schlug der elekt. Bissanzeiger von meinem Kumpel alarm.. Der Fisch zog 2-3 Meter und gar nichts mehr.. Mein Kumpel setzte dennoch den annhieb.. Nichts.. Als wir uns den Köfi ansahen, trauten wir unseren Augen kaum.. Der Fisch war mitten durch.. Sah so aus, als ob man den Köfi mit nem stumpfen Beil durchgeschlagen hätte.. Der Köfi hatte ca. eine länge von 15 cm.. Bei uns gibt es keine Welse und auch keine Krabben.. Was könnte das gewesen sein?? Ich habe jedenfalls keind Ahnung..

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## L-TownPlayer (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

ja bei uns in brandenburg gibt es ach einen see wo  Piranja ausgesetzt wurden man man man
es gibt auch nur idoten 
da muß man schon aufpassen wo man mit seinem hund an den see fährt


----------



## iwurddiwat (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

mmmh, aber selbst grosse piranjas schaffen es gerade mal kirschkerngrosse stücken rauszubeissen, der köderfisch war aber 15cm und mitten durch gebissen. einige wasserschildkröten sind aber in der lage so etwas anzustellen, sind aber meist auch nur die ausgesetzten arten.

mfg roberto


----------



## Frieder (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Hi Jungs,
das war ein großer Döbel.
Ist mir auch schon öfters passiert.
Bis zum Haken vollkommen glatt durchgebissen.
Habe ihn dann aber doch noch überlisten können, indem ich den Haken aufgezogen hatte.


----------



## Bassey (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Ein Döbel?! Mit seinem wahnsinnig scharfen Zähnen? Ich tippe dann doch eher auf die exotische Schildkröte...


----------



## Frieder (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ein Döbel?! Mit seinem wahnsinnig scharfen Zähnen? Ich tippe dann doch eher auf die exotische Schildkröte...


 
Du brauchst mich hier nicht auszulachen.
Es war tatsächlich so.
Der Döbel scheint in seinem Kiefer nen mächtigen Druck zu erzeugen, daß er mit seinem wulstigen Innenlippen den Köder einfach abquetscht.
Daß er mit seinen Schlundzähnen so etwas fertig bringt, glaube ich allerdings auch nicht.
Vielleicht war es auch Zufall, daß anschließend immer ein großer Döbel am Haken hing.
Das ganze hat sich bei mir in der Fulda, also einem Fließgewässer abgespielt.

Ich denke, daß sich zu diesem Thema vielleicht auch mal ein Fischereibiologe hier äußern wird.


----------



## Bassey (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Nee, ausgelacht hab ich dich nich... Ließt sich nur sehr seltsam... Das einzige wo ich mir sowas vorstellen könnte wäre bei totem KöFi der vorher gefroren war, die sind ja auch weich wie Knete dann...
Na, ich glaube ich muss mal an die Nidda und versuchen Döbel zu fangen, dann begutachte ich mal das Maul des Herrn...


----------



## CaSp3r (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

hatte einen so ähnlichen vorfall in der Elbe und dort war die Wollhandkrabbe,von denen ich hinterher ein paar überlisten konnte #q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Köfi glatt durchgetrennt ? Dann war es mit sicherheit eine

Wollhandkrabbe ! 

Hab ich selbst schon ein paar mal gehabt bei uns am Kanal... 

wo es nur sehr wenige Wollhandkrabben gibt. Meisstens 

kommen sie nach einen erneuten auswurf mit Köfi, wieder 

an diese Stelle zurück... und das kann sich mehrmals

wiederholen ! 

Die Krabben schaffen sogar zähe Kaulbarsche sauber zu 

durchtrennen !!

Krebse fressen meisst nur die Eingeweide oder machen feine 

Fresslöcher in den Köfi hinein


----------



## zanderzone (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Also, es gibt bei uns dif. keine Wolhandkrabben!! Dif. nicht! Absolut auszuschließen! Gefroren war der Köfi auch nicht und Döbel schliesse ich auch aus, denn der Köfi war fangfrisch und ich glaube nicht, dass ein Döbel den zerbeißen kann! Die Schildkrötennummer kommt mir am plausibelsten vor, denn es wurden dort schon Schildkröten gesichtet.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



zanderzone schrieb:


> *Also, es gibt bei uns dif. keine Wolhandkrabben!! Dif. nicht! Absolut auszuschließen!* Gefroren war der Köfi auch nicht und Döbel schliesse ich auch aus, denn der Köfi war fangfrisch und ich glaube nicht, dass ein Döbel den zerbeißen kann! Die Schildkrötennummer kommt mir am plausibelsten vor, denn es wurden dort schon Schildkröten gesichtet.


 
Wieso definitiv ausschliessen ??;+

Hatte damals auch geglaubt das es dort keine 

Wollhandkrabben gibt ! Hab auch nie von anderen Anglern 

davon gehört... bis eines Tages

ausschliessen kann man das glaube ich nicht. Aber eine 

Schildkröte kann es natürlich auch gewesen sein !


----------



## TRANSformator (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Also ich komme ja aus der Gegend und kenne auch die Vechte. Wieso sollte es dort keine Wollhandkrabben geben? Die Vechte steht meiner Kenntnis nach in Verbindung mit dem rheinischen Isseldelta und bietet der Krabbe genau wie Ems und Rhein etc. gute Bedingungen. Wieso sollte sie sich also gerade dort nicht ausbreiten. Zugegeben, in anderen Gegenden hat sich die Plage mittlerweile schlimmer ausgeprägt, so dass Fischen auf Grund fast nicht mehr möglich ist, aber ich habe selbst schon in der Vechte mit Köderfisch auf Grund gefischt und immer wieder die typsichen Krabbenspuren (abgetrennte, teilweise zerfetzte Fischteile, Köderfisch verschwunden etc.) entdeckt. Wieso sollten sie da auch nicht sein?

Die Schilderung klingt eindeutig nach einer häufig auftretenden Krabbe, wieso denkt man da an vergleichsweise seltene Tiere wie Phirania oder Schlidkröten (wobei das natürlich auch zu 100% nicht auszuschließen ist). Wahrscheinlicher bleibt aber imemr noch die Wollhandkrabbe. Auch hier an der Ems treffe ich immer wieder Angler, die felsenfest überzeugt sind, dass es hier keine Krabben gibt. Vor ein paar Wochen nocht saß einige Meter neben mir ein Angler am DEK. Plötzlich wurde mein Affenkletterer hochgezogen, und der elektronische Bissanzeiger zeigte einen deutlichen Run. Es wurde auch deutlich Schnur abgezogen (Strömung gibts hier in der Nacht so gut wie garnicht nicht mehr, da nicht geschleust wird). Nach dem Anschlag dann die Ernüchterung, es war zwar ein kleiner Widerstand da, jedoch ein Zappeln oder Ähnliches, was auf einen Fisch hindeutete. Am Ufer zeigte sich dann, dass eine Kuchenteller große Krabbe den Köder genommen hatte udn sich immer noch am Köfi festklammerte. Dem anderen Angler fielen fast die Augena us dem Kopf, weil er bis dato auch noch nie von Krabben gehört hatte. Das man die Krabben mit aus dem Wasser ziehen kann, ist aber auch eher selten, meist findet man nur die Spuren am Köfi. Auch einen so deutlichen Run gibts nicht immer, Tatsache ist aber, dass Krabben mit dem Köder sogar relativ schnell "flüchten". Der Run war nicht von dem eines Fisches zu unterscheiden.

Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher, dass es bei euch keine Krabben gibt. Mir fällt kein Grund ein, weshalb sich Krabben nicht in die Vechte verbreiten sollten. Aber es ist natürlich immer schöner, bei solchen Erlebnissen an irgendetwas Außergewöhnliches wie Schildkröten oder angstverbreitende Phiranias zu glauben. Ist wie mit den Kornkreisen........statt an einen viel wahrscheinlicheren Witzbold zu denken, werden die Kreise dann irgendwelchen Aliens angedichtet.

Gruß


----------



## zanderzone (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Wir hatten anfang des Jahres noch eine Versammlung! Dort wurde es dif. bestätigt, dass keine Wolhandkrabben in der Vechte sind! Ich angel schon 14 Jahre in der Vechte und es hat noch nie einen anschein gegeben, das dort WK vorhanden sind. Es kann einfach keine sein.. Schau dir mal den verlauf der vechte an.. habe in Nordhorn geangelt.. dort sind dif. keine Krabben.. Das in der Ems welche sind, das weiss ich und habe ich auch schon selbst erfahren!
Und den letzten Absatz hätteste Dir auch sparen können!!


----------



## Nobbi 78 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wir hatten anfang des Jahres noch eine Versammlung! Dort wurde es dif. bestätigt, dass keine Wolhandkrabben in der Vechte sind! Ich angel schon 14 Jahre in der Vechte und es hat noch nie einen anschein gegeben, das dort WK vorhanden sind. Es kann einfach keine sein.. Schau dir mal den verlauf der vechte an.. habe in Nordhorn geangelt.. dort sind dif. keine Krabben.. Das in der Ems welche sind, das weiss ich und habe ich auch schon selbst erfahren!
> Und den letzten Absatz hätteste Dir auch sparen können!!



Was macht Dich denn so 100% prozentig sicher das es keine Wollhandkrabbe war?
In Norddeutschen Flüssen würde ich immer damit rechnen, auch wenn vorher noch keine gefangen wurden!
Ich habe auch schon von Wollhandkrabben fängen in abgeschlossenden Gewässern (Baggersee) gehört, obs stimmt kann ich nicht sagen aber wer weiss.
Da die Vechte ne Verbindung zur Ems hat kannst Du davon ausgehen das wenigstens vereinzelt Wollhandkrabben vorkommen.


----------



## bigkmi (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Die Biester sind selbst im Mittellandkanal in Ostwestfalen vorhanden und das leider nicht zu knapp.....

TL
bigkmi


----------



## TRANSformator (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wir hatten anfang des Jahres noch eine Versammlung! Dort wurde es dif. bestätigt, dass keine Wolhandkrabben in der Vechte sind! Ich angel schon 14 Jahre in der Vechte und es hat noch nie einen anschein gegeben, das dort WK vorhanden sind. Es kann einfach keine sein.. Schau dir mal den verlauf der vechte an.. habe in Nordhorn geangelt.. dort sind dif. keine Krabben.. Das in der Ems welche sind, das weiss ich und habe ich auch schon selbst erfahren!
> Und den letzten Absatz hätteste Dir auch sparen können!!



Der letzte Absatz ist eine Beobachtung von Geschehnissen, wie man sie immer wieder lesen, hören und beobachten kann. Das er dir nicht gefällt, weil er deine spannend anmutende Geschichte ganz nüchtern erklärt, kann ich nachvollziehen.

Aber man sollte das ganz nüchtern und sachlich betrachten:
Ich kenne den groben Verlauf und die Gegebenheiten der Vechte. Sie bietet in weiten Teilen eine ähnlich gute Umgebung für Wollhandkrabben wie auch andere Flüsse. Auch die Durchgängigkeit zur Verbreitung ist in ausreichendem Maße gegeben. Es gibt also keine Gründe, wieso es dort keine Wollhandkrabben geben sollte, es kann natürlich sein, dass die Anzahl der Wollhandkrabben weniger stark ausgeprägt ist als in anderen Flüssen wie Ems und Rhein, weshalb sie in der Vechte weniger stört und dementsprechend auch weniger beachtet wird. Versammlungen von Vereinen finde ich immer gut, was dabei raus kommt hängt aber in großen Teilen von der Fähigkeit der einzelnen Verantwortlichen ab. Ich kenne auch Verantwortliche aus dem Verein (meist Ältere), die selbst hier in der Ems das Krabbenproblem noch nicht erkannt haben (z.B. weil sie selbst kaum noch losgehen oder nur mit der Stippe am Kanal sitzen).

Woher bezieht dein Verein also die Infos, dass es dort keine Krabben gibt? Wurden wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen durchgeführt?

Scheinbar gibt es an der Vechte Vorfälle, bei denen Köderfische nach einem Bad in der Vechte eindeutige Anzeichen einer Krabbe aufweisen. Das Beispiel hast du ja selbst gebracht. Du schließt eine Krabbe kategorisch aus und suchst nach einem Raubfisch oder gar exotischen Tieren, weil der Verein gesgat hat, hier gibts keine Krabben. 
Andere nagler werden dasselbe erleben, wenn diese genauso vorgehen wie du, wird auch weiterhin die Meinung vorherrschen, dass es keine Krabben gibt. Dafür entsteht dann nachher das Gerücht, dass es bei euch in der Vechte ne Schildkröten- oder Phiraniaplage gibt.

Solange also keine eindeutigen Beweise vorliegen, dass es bei euch wirklich keine Krabben gibt, glaube ich weiterhin eher an eine für die "Bissspuren" und den Lebensraum typische Wollhandkrabbe als an eher seltene exotische Tiere. Alles andere wäre auch unlogisch, aber da sind wir wieder beim letzten Absatz meines vorherigen Postings, welcher dir nicht gefällt.

Gruß


----------



## Zacharias Zander (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Auf jeden Fall ne Krabbe oder n Krebs !!!


----------



## zanderzone (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Zum 1000ten mal!! Es gibt bei uns dif. keine Wollhandkrabben! dif. nicht! Und wenn es sie gibt, dann nicht da, wo sie gebissen hat! Das ist 100% auszuschließen das es eine Krabbe war!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Ein Döbel kann es sein, glaube ich aber eher nicht.
Wie schnell waren die ersten Meter Abzug?

Ich tippe eher auf einen Rapfen, der macht seine fehlenden Zähne durch ein extremes Kiefer wieder wett. Wenn ein Rapfen mal so richtig zubeißt, ist der Köfi ganz schnell durch, aussehen tut es wie sauber abgeschnitten.


----------



## TRANSformator (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zum 1000ten mal!! Es gibt bei uns dif. keine Wollhandkrabben! dif. nicht! Und wenn es sie gibt, dann nicht da, wo sie gebissen hat! Das ist 100% auszuschließen das es eine Krabbe war!!



Ok, ist ja schon gut....dann gibts bei euch halt keine Krabben.
Durch deine durchweg sachlichen Argumenten (die hab ich wohl übersehen|bigeyes) weshalb es bei euch keine gibt, kann ich das mittlerweile verstehen|uhoh:.
Phiranias und Schildkröten gibts aber?

Evtl. war es auch ein Fisch, der zur Familie der Haue gehört und sich aufgrund des Klimawandels in die Vechte verirrt hat|rolleyes.
Oder aber es war nur sowas Alltägliches wie ein ungeschicktes Rotauge, dass seinen Artgenossen (den Köfi) vom Haken befreien wollte und sich dabei so unglaublich dämlich angestellt hat, dass es den Köfi dabei zerrissen hat.

Mir kommen da noch tausend andere Dinge in den Sinn, darüber zu mutmaßen lohnt aber nicht, weil man es wohl nciht mit Bestimmtheit sagen kann.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich dor nicht mehr Angeln gehen, wer weiß, was da für Viecher rumschwimmen.#c.

Gruß


----------



## Nobbi 78 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Da Wollhandkrabbe ja jetzt entgültig wegfällt kanns
ja nur noch Schildkröte,Piranha,Killerwal oder der Grosse Weisse sein.|bigeyes|
Ich hätte sonst wirklich auf Wollhandkrabbe getippt das mit den
halbierten Fischen kenn ich vom Mittellandkanal.


----------



## Janbr (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Hallo,

vom Angelverein Eggerode zum Thema Fische in der Vechte (http://www.asv-eggerode.de/extern/wir/fische.htm)


> *Muscheln und Krebse:* In den Gewässern sind unter den ver- schiedenen Lebensformen auch Muscheln und Krebse anzutreffen. Bei den Muscheln handelt es sich vor allem um die Große und kleine Flussmuschel, gemeine Teichmuschel, Entenmuschel und Maler-muschel. Viele Muschelbestände sind gefährdet. Neben der Beeinträchtigung der Muscheln durch Gewässerverschmutzungen gibt es auch eine Reihe anderer Beeinträchtigungen, die die Bestände vieler Populationen negativ beeinflussen. Im Einzelnen sind dies der technische Ausbau und die Begradigung der Bäche und Flüsse sowie die Durchführung von Unterhaltungsmaßnahmen. Ferner stellt der aus Nordamerika eingeschleppte Bisam, der sich vor allem im Winter von Muscheln ernährt, eine ernsthafte Bedrohung für viele Bestände dar.
> Der Edelkrebs ist der wohl bekannteste Vertreter dieser Gattung in unseren Gewässern. Früher waren Edelkrebse in vielen nordrhein-westfälischen Fließgewässern verbreitet. Heute ist der Edelkrebs auf der Roten Liste als „Stark gefährdete Art verzeichnet. Die Gründe hierfür sind die gleichen wie bei den Muscheln. Weiterhin sind Wollhandkrabben, Steinkrebs, Amerikanischer Flusskrebs und Signalkrebs in den Bächen und Flüssen in Nordrhein Westfalen mehr oder minder verbreitet.


 


Konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.....

Aber evtl. gibt es halt genau, also exakt da, keine Wollhandkrabben, weil die alle vor den Marlinen geflüchtet sind, die den Köderfisch durchgeschnitten habe.... |bigeyes

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Rotaugen Max (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Also irgendwie it das doch leicht naiv einfach zu sagen "Es gibt hier keine Krabben und gut". Bisschen komische Argumentation, aber nun gut.

Lässt sich schwer beantworten... Am besten mal ein bisschen schnorcheln oder einfach noch mal dort probieren etc.


----------



## Janbr (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

|bigeyes


----------



## SergioTübingen (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es genau diese Regenbogenforelle war!! Hab sie in flagranti mit dem Tatwerkzeug erwischt!


----------



## Maok (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Janbr schrieb:


> |bigeyes



So einer wars! Kann garnich anders.


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Also ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es eine "Eriocheir sinensis" gewesen sein könnte. Gibt es die da???


----------



## Tobi94 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Frieder schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> das war ein großer Döbel.
> Ist mir auch schon öfters passiert.
> Bis zum Haken vollkommen glatt durchgebissen.
> Habe ihn dann aber doch noch überlisten können, indem ich den Haken aufgezogen hatte.


 
Mir wurde gestern einem KOPYTO der Schwanz abgebissen..... Letztes mal konnte cih mit diesem Gummifisch einen Döbel überlisten....er hang da am Angstdrilling. Gestern hatte ich keinen zweiten Drilling drann....#q


----------



## H3ndrik (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

ich sag es war eine krabbe oder wollhandkrabbe denn bei uns in bottrop gibts auch ne alte kies-grube undzwar der heidesee und da ist beides vertreten denn der see hat glasklares wasser und habe sie beim spazieren schon gesehen
sorry aber.....naja..|sagnix


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

So einen Biss hatten wir auch schon, sauber abgebissen. Allerdings hatten wir Dezember und haben in der Oder auf Quappen geangelt, da fallen die Krabben oder Krebse ja wohl aus.
Mit einem auf's Stahl gezogenen Köderfisch konnten wir einen der Übeltäter dann doch verhaften, einen 79er Döbel...
der hatte das Hinterteil wie mit ner Schere abgetrennt und auf dem Vorfach nach oben geschoben, hing aber sauber im Maulwinkel.
Die haben wirklich einen saumäßigen Biß, zumindest die ganz großen...


----------



## DayMaster (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zum 1000ten mal!! Es gibt bei uns dif. keine Wollhandkrabben! dif. nicht! Und wenn es sie gibt, dann nicht da, wo sie gebissen hat! Das ist 100% auszuschließen das es eine Krabbe war!!



Da wir die Wollhandkrabbe nun 100%ig ausschließen können^^

Würd ich mal sagen:"Aiman Abdallah Fragen"|supergri:m


----------



## Lorenz (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Mit einem auf's Stahl gezogenen Köderfisch konnten wir einen der Übeltäter dann doch verhaften, einen *79*er Döbel...


Wwwwooooooowwwww!!!!

Bilder bittte!








*Gibt es Wollhandkrabben nur in bestimmten Flusssystemen oder wie?* 
Ca. 400km Luftlinie von der Nordsee entfernt liegt Mainz am Rhein.Da in der Nähe gibts ein paar Weiher/Teiche die bei Hochwasser eine Verbindung zum Rhein haben.Selbst da drin hab ich mal eine gesehen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Mit einem auf's Stahl gezogenen Köderfisch konnten wir einen der Übeltäter dann doch verhaften, einen 79er Döbel...
> der hatte das Hinterteil wie mit ner Schere abgetrennt und auf dem Vorfach nach oben geschoben, hing aber sauber im Maulwinkel.




79er Döbel?
Ihr habt da was verechselt, glaube ich. Ich habs schon gesagt:

Rapfen machen so was!


----------



## Lorenz (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Sorry für OT


Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Stimmt, knapp unter Weltrekord !


Omg was ein Fisch!
Und ich warte noch auf einen von über 55cm...



weight:​ 5,72 kg (12 lb 10 oz)​ length:​ approx. 80 cm (approx.            31 inches)​ locality:​ Gurk River, Austria​...gespeist von einem Atom-Kraftwerk,wird da viel Genmanipuliertes Zeugs angebaut oder so?
Das Bild ist ja mal echt krank :m:m:m


----------



## Bungo (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Also da ich selbst schob dabei war wie ein Döbel mitte 70cm gefangen wurde glaube ich das mit den 79cm druchaus.
Die Fische sind auf jeden Fall da, nur halt ab einer gewissen größe fast unmöglich zu überlisten.
Dass ein Döbel aber der Übeltäter sein soll wage ich zu bezweifeln... dann doch eher ein Rapfen.


----------



## TRANSformator (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Bungo schrieb:


> Also da ich selbst schob dabei war wie ein Döbel mitte 70cm gefangen wurde glaube ich das mit den 79cm druchaus.
> Die Fische sind auf jeden Fall da, nur halt ab einer gewissen größe fast unmöglich zu überlisten.
> Dass ein Döbel aber der Übeltäter sein soll wage ich zu bezweifeln... dann doch eher ein Rapfen.



oder eine Krabbe....:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Aber wenn er doch sagt, es gäbe keine Krabben...
#c
Bei mir in der Region (südlich von Nürnberg) gibt es definitv keine Krabben, in keinem unserer Gewässer.

Nun habe ich solche Bisse mit messerscharf abgetrennten Köfis schon ein dutzendmal erlebt. Immer auf relativ große Köder, meistens Lauben, beim Zanderangeln. Und sehr oft an Strömungskanten, wo die Rapfen rauben.

Immer nach dem gleichen Prinzip: Der Fisch zog ab wie ein D-Zug, dann ein plötzlicher Stopp und nix mehr. Außer einem halben oder dreiviertelten Köfi. 

Auf Köder in Rapfengröße (Lauben bis 10 cm) passiert dieses Phänomen dagegen kaum, nur auf etwas größere Exemplare, die der Rapfen nicht auf einmal runterwürgen kann. Also hält er den Köfi zwischen seinen Kiefern. Schaut euch mal das Maul eines Rapfens an, vor allem den Unterkiefer. Härter und zum Abdrücken geeigneter gehts nimmer.

Also vergesst mal die Krabben, bitte bitte...


----------



## Walstipper (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Der Döbel mit seinem wulstigen Maul trennt keinen frischen 15cm Köfi sauberst ab.

Als Drucktest mal mit der Rückseite eines Buttermessers versuchen so einen Köfi *sauberst* abzutrennen |uhoh:

Was die Schlundzähne eines Döbels bewirken können ist eine andere Frage, angeblich meiden ja manche Leute die Handlandung 

Wäre der 79er Chub geknipst worden, wäre das wohl Fotoweltrekord sowie beständige Nr.1 auf diversen deutschen Tabellen.


----------



## H3ndrik (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

da ist kein link kaulbarsch???


----------



## H3ndrik (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

achsoo daa oh danke kaulbarsch|wavey:
das ist ein brummer wow!!|bigeyes


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

was haben die Illuminaten mit dem Vorfall zu tun?
Es waren WHK, aber wenn er eine Sensation sucht, dann meinetwegen auch piranhas


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> was haben die Illuminaten mit dem Vorfall zu tun?



Moment mal!!!#c#c#c

Wir haben nichts damit zu tun!!!


----------



## Walstipper (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Siehe mein Link. Der liegt wohl bei 80, in Deutschland gefangen...#h



approximately....|rolleyes

Außerdem is das für mich kein Foto, der Mensch da drauf schaut aus wie gemalt |supergri


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

also...


ich kann sehr wohl einen Döbel von einem Rapfen unterscheiden
ich kann auch mit einem Zollstock oder Maßband umgehen
 ich habe Augen im Kopf, die einen frisch getöteten, ca.12cm langen Gründling, knapp vor dem Weidloch in zwei Teile gebissen, gesehen haben
ich habe Zeugen, die daneben standen, als mein Freund den Döbel aus dem Wasser zog
ich habe aber keine Bilder, vor zehn Jahren waren digitale Fotoaparate oder Fotohandys noch unerschwinglich
Abschliesend möchte ich noch bemerken, das ein 50er Döbel in der Weißen Elster durchaus ein alltäglicher Fisch ist, vorausgesetzt, man angelt entsprechend ruhig.
Größere Exemplare jenseits der 60+ sind vereinzelt auch schon gelandet worden.


----------



## Lil Torres (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> approximately....|rolleyes
> 
> Außerdem is das für mich kein Foto, der Mensch da drauf schaut aus wie gemalt |supergri


 
das sehe ich auch so... für mich sieht das im hintergrund eher nach einem gemälde aus?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (29. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Apopro Rekordfoto, habt ihr mal nach dem Alter des Fotos geschaut?
Das ist von 1991, also schon fast 20 Jahre alt. Damals gabs nur den guten alten Film, für eine Anfang der 90er gemachte Aufnahme sehr gut. Dazu sollte man auch bedenken, das dieses Foto wahrscheinlich von einem Passanten gemacht wurde (ich hätte zumindest den nächsten Spaziergänger gefragt...).


----------



## Techno Angler (30. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

MOIN
Also ich denke er das das eine Schnappschildkröte gewesen ist letztens stand erst ein bericht drin das eine in einem see in Deutschland gefunden wurde die hatte ma ohne probleme den Kescher zerstört|rolleyes

mfg
Techno Angler


----------



## zanderzone (31. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Ich finde keine richtigen Argumente, warum in dem Teil der Vechte keine Wollhandkrabben sind, aber es ist wirklich so.. Ausserdem zog das "Was auch immer" mit einem Affenzahn ab. Und nach ca. 10 Metern war der Spuk vorbei.. Und ich kenne Bisse von WHK aus der Ems, die laufen ein paar meter oder zerschneiden den Fisch auf Ort und Stelle.. Aber das war dif. keine.
Übrigens die ganze Geschichte hier ins lächerliche zu ziehen, finde ich absolut lächerlich und kindisch. Ich ziehe Eure Themen auch nicht in lächerliche.
Ich habe gefragt, da ich die WHK ausschließen kann.. Sonst hätte ich mir die Frage auch selbstbeantwortet, denn wie gesagt kenne ich die Bisse.
Also last gut sein.. Allen anderen vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## zanderzone (31. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Ich hab jetzt nicht die Meter gemessen.. Fakt is er zog schnell ab..
Aber was es war, werden wir wohl nie heraus bekommen.. 
Und ******** würd ich auch nicht erzählen.. Et war so..


----------



## HEWAZA (31. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> das sehe ich auch so... für mich sieht das im hintergrund eher nach einem gemälde aus?? |kopfkrat



Hey ihr Unwissenden,

das ist ein Foto hab es in den 90er in einen Heft gesehen, ist ein damals bekannter Angler mit nur einem Arm.

Gruß
HEWAZA

PS: Sorry, vergiss es, habe gerade dein Alter gesehen. Damals wars du höchstens 2...


----------



## Lil Torres (31. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Hey ihr Unwissenden,
> 
> das ist ein Foto hab es in den 90er in einen Heft gesehen, ist ein damals bekannter Angler mit nur einem Arm.
> 
> ...


 
kein thema HEWAZA!! 

danke für die info... #h


----------



## Walstipper (31. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Was war das eigentlich für ein Köfi?
Du hast nicht zufällig ein Bild davon, bzw ein ähnliches das solch einen "Schnitt" veranschaulichen könnte?
Wenn der Schnitt doch nicht soo beilartig ist, haben wir wieder mehr Verdächtige, Fischotter im Gewässer? 

Was ist eigentlich mit Kormoran/Haubentaucher/Schnabelgetier?

Wenn der Schnurabzug wirklich schnell war kann man wohl Scherenträger ausschließen.  Rapfen/Döbel halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Wenn der Schnurabzug wirklich schnell war kann man wohl Scherenträger ausschließen. .



Von wegen. Es ist kaum zu glauben, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit so ne olle Wollhandkrabbe mit dem Köder abzieht. Und das nicht nur zwei oder drei Meter.  Am Rhein haben wir das oft genug. Du bist 100% sicher, das kann nur ein Fisch sein, und dann hat der 8 Beine. |evil:


----------



## OnkelHotte (31. August 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Naja Döbel halte ich zumindest theoretisch für gut möglich. Hatte vor 3 Jahren beim Zanderangeln einen 50+ Döbel als Beifang. Dem Kollegen unwissenderweise beim Hakenlösen zu weit ins Maul gefasst und der hat mir mit seinen Schlundzähnen ordentlich tief den Finger gestanzt.

Also nen Köfi zu durchtrennen sollte überhaupt kein Problem darstellen.

Rapfen habe ich schon ne Menge gefangen, sowohl auf Kunstköder als auch auf Köfi. Konnte nie etwas derartiges an meinen Ködern beobachten.

Hätte allerdings zuerst auch auf Wollie getippt.


edit: geb ich Dir vollkommen recht Ralle. Die erfahrung konnt ich auch schon oft machen...die Biester können verdammt fix sein


----------



## Walstipper (1. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Von wegen. Es ist kaum zu glauben, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit so ne olle Wollhandkrabbe mit dem Köder abzieht. Und das nicht nur zwei oder drei Meter.  Am Rhein haben wir das oft genug. Du bist 100% sicher, das kann nur ein Fisch sein, und dann hat der 8 Beine. |evil:



Man weiß letztendlich nie wie schnell so ein Tierchen zu weaseln imstande ist  



OnkelHotte schrieb:


> Dem Kollegen unwissenderweise beim Hakenlösen zu weit ins Maul gefasst und der hat mir mit seinen Schlundzähnen ordentlich tief den Finger *gestanzt*.
> 
> Also nen Köfi zu durchtrennen sollte überhaupt kein Problem darstellen.



Schlundzähne kommen vermutlich bei einer beilartigen Abtrennung nicht in Frage.


----------



## zanderzone (1. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Was war das eigentlich für ein Köfi?
> Du hast nicht zufällig ein Bild davon, bzw ein ähnliches das solch einen "Schnitt" veranschaulichen könnte?
> Wenn der Schnitt doch nicht soo beilartig ist, haben wir wieder mehr Verdächtige, Fischotter im Gewässer?
> 
> ...



Es war ein 15 cm langes Rotauge.. Fischotter gibt es bei uns auch nicht..
Kormoran Haubentaucher etc. wären mir aufgefallen..
Ich hab keine Ahnung was es war.. vllt. beisst er ja noch mal, wenns keine Wollhandkrabbe war..


----------



## HEWAZA (1. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

evtl. war es eine Schildkröte?


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Es war ein 15 cm langes Rotauge.. Fischotter gibt es bei uns auch nicht..
> Kormoran Haubentaucher etc. wären mir aufgefallen..
> Ich hab keine Ahnung was es war.. vllt. beisst er ja noch mal, wenns keine Wollhandkrabbe war..




Bei 15 cm Größe dürfte wohl jeder Fisch und auch die Wollhandkrabbe ausscheiden. Jedenfalls, wenn er abgebissen und nicht abgekaut wurde.

Da fällt mir auch nur ne Schnappschildkröte ein. Die scheinen ja immer häufiger bei uns vorzukommen.


----------



## rondode (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Ich denke das es ein Wels war denn ein Freund hat einen schon gefangen am Vechtesee bzw. in der Vechte


----------



## Dorbel (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Ich Tippe auch auf die Schnapp Schildkröte da mir dass selbe passiert is und wir Inner nacht bei uns welche am ufer gesehen haben 
Die Sollen ja ordentlich kraft haben..


----------



## marc48431 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Ganz klar doebel...hatte ich schon oft in der ems...
Mit sportl. Gruss...
Marc


----------



## Herbert48 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Ich schließe mich da dem Marc an.  
Ich tippe auch auf einen großen Döbel.
Wer da beim Hakenlösen seinen Finger zu weit rein gesteckt hat, der macht das kein zweites mal.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Oder ein Killer-Rotauge. #d


----------



## Miss-Esox (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Warum wird hier nicht der gute alte Hecht in Erwägung gezogen?!
Hechte zeigen oftmals das Verhalten Futterfisch (auch leblosen!) zu "verschleppen" und nicht zwingend an Ort und Stelle zu verdrücken!

Über die Schärfe der Zähne brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten und ich selbst habe Hechtattacken auf Köfis beobachtet die in 2 sauber durchtrennten Teilen endeten, von GuFis ohne Schaufel ganz zu schweigen...|rolleyes

Für den "schnellen Abzug" würde auch ich die dämlichen WHK ausschließen.
Nach 8 Jahren fischen in der Weser (WHK Paradies!) ist mir noch NIE eine Turbokrabbe untergekommen...

Wenn in Deinem Gewässer ein guter Döbelbestand herrscht, so kann die Köfioptik natürlich auch auf kräftiges Quetschen der Schlundzähne schließen!

Mich jedenfalls hätte ein schlimmer Jagdtrieb gepackt!#h


----------



## Herbert48 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Miss-Esox schrieb:


> Warum wird hier nicht der gute alte Hecht in Erwägung gezogen?!
> Hechte zeigen oftmals das Verhalten Futterfisch (auch leblosen!) zu "verschleppen" und nicht zwingend an Ort und Stelle zu verdrücken!
> 
> Über die Schärfe der Zähne brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten und ich selbst habe Hechtattacken auf Köfis beobachtet die in 2 sauber durchtrennten Teilen endeten, von GuFis ohne Schaufel ganz zu schweigen...|rolleyes
> ...


Ela, ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass ein Hecht in der Lage ist einen Fisch zu zertrennen.
Ist mir in meinem langen Anglerleben noch nie vorgekommen.
Döbel können KÖfi's mit ihren Schlundzähnen problemlos zertrennen.
Der Köfi sieht dann aus wie abgehackt und nicht wie angekaut.
Bei einem 15 cm Rotauge muss es aber schon ein großer Döbel gewesen sein.


----------



## Miss-Esox (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Ok...ich habs mit dem "stumpfen Beil" überlesen...:m


----------



## Tradnats (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Also ich würd einen Döbel auch nicht ausschließen.

Hier bei uns in der Ruhr gibt es ordentliche "Schiffe", hab mal einen beim Wpbblerfischen auf Forelle drann gehabt, der wohl 80-85cm. Solche Fische gibt es hier nicht oft ABER es gibt sie.
Ich durfte auch schon mehrmals beobachten, dass döbel mal eben einen KöFi durchtrennen können.
Ich kann nun nicht von großen KöFi's reden aber manche -10cm wurden knapp unter der Oberfläche regelrecht von Döbeln zerfetzt.


@ TE

tu uns einen gefallen und sag nicht es gibt bei euch keine WHK gibt.

Das kannst du erst sagen, wenn du tauchen, jeden Stein umgedreht, jeden Unterschlupf durchsucht und dennoch nichts gefunden hast


----------



## Walstipper (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Eine beilartige Abtrennung durch Cypriniden, demnach also nur durch deren Schlundzähne möglich, halte ich für nahezu ausgeschlossen.
Es gibt auch sonst keinen Fisch in hiesigen Gewässern der das kann.
Ein Otter sollte das zwar auch können, so hätte man aber wie bei den Schlundzähnen auch Bisspuren am Fisch erkennen sollen.
Kommen also am ehesten Crustacea in Frage.


----------



## Gemini (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Kommen also am ehesten Crustacea in Frage.



Betrachtet man den zeitlichen Aspekt des ursprünglichen, 
nun wieder entmumifizierten Ereignisses eventuell auch Ichthyopterygia... #h


----------



## Forelle97 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch war das???*

Ich denke es könnte auch ein Katzen-bzw. Blauhai sein


----------

